

SoftwareX: An open acess journal about research software - rkda
http://www.journals.elsevier.com/softwarex

======
rkda
It's from Elsevier but hey even a stopped clock is right twice a day.

~~~
Someone
[http://www.heliyon.com](http://www.heliyon.com)

~~~
rkda
Awesome. Wonder how it would fare against journals with more specific fields
though.

